# Opinion on 1995 Chevy silverado



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I mostly sit back and read all the wealth of information here, but i was hoping to pick your brains. Im looking at purchasing a1995 chevy pick up truck. Just looking for anyone that may own one, or has owned one. Any problems.i'll post the ad up ere on a few. It has 93,000 miles on it. Thanks everyone.

Ryan


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a 1993 2500 ex cab long bed, and currently own a 1998 2500 reg cab long bed. What motor and transmission or in the truck you are looking at? I can speak for the 350's, as those are the engines that I have had. 

One of the biggest issues to look at if you will be plowing is welding in the gussets for the front of the frame. 

On the vortec motors (yours will be TBI I think), the intake manifold gaskets were terrible and tended to leak. 

I've heard/seen that they are reliable workhorses. The 350 TBI won't win any races with a 10k trailer, but it moves it just fine. Alaska Boss has one of those trucks that has 300,000 miles on it-and that's seen some harsh conditions. 

Obviously check out the normal stuff like front end condition (ball joints, tie rods, u joints). How is the frame? Any serious rust? 

Fluid Film is your friend on preventing any future corrosion. That stuff is seriously very addicting.......


----------



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/2162636104.html.

Link to the 1995.

Thanks again.


----------



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

This is a 1996 chevy truck. http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/2139623409.html

I appreciate any help given.

Ryan


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have over 200,000 on my 99 with a 5.7 and 4 speed auto tranny. I have had no problems. Plenty of power to push snow with, and being a 3/4 ton, it has plenty of capacity to carry weight. I have a 9 foot western pro plow on the front of it, so I have gone bigger than most on a 3/4 ton truck, but we don't get the snowfalls alot of areas get so I can get away with a bigger blade on the front. My only complaint is it takes 40 acres to turn the truck around. Poor design on the turning radius, but other than that they are great trucks.


----------



## MNcasper (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 95 K1500 xtended cab with z71, 5.7L automatic. It's now at 181k, and the only major problems I have had is the transmission at about 123k, both rear springs cracked.and throttle body injector replacement.
I push around a 7-6 boss and overall it handles it fine other than getting hot at speed. If you are going to plow I wouldn't get less than the 5.7 of that era. Also as soon as possible jump on the rust issues it spreads fast.
my 2 cents, your milage may vary.


----------



## awdls2 (Jul 18, 2010)

i have a 95 1500 w/t 5.7l i put a 7.5 fisher mm on it. 

the good
plenty of power in a truck this light to push what ever snow you have. 
so far (knock on wood) very reliable
seems to handle the weight of the plow fine (suspension wise)

the bad
very light
gets a little hot for my liking on highway drives with the plow on never acctulally overheats just warmer than i like to see, it is fine on back roads and plowing tho
mine does not have a posi rear which BLOWS
rediculoius turning radius especially in 4wd.

all in all would i buy it again...absolutly but i would install a posi rear prior to plowing and deep long driveways


----------



## loc (Jan 29, 2011)

The 95 your looking at only has the 5.0 305. Not my favorite motor but still has plenty of power to plow. I have had numerous Chevy trucks from 88-98 and think they are great trucks.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

got 96 here been great truck and plow truck to.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Ive had a 90, 94, 96 and currently a 98. All great trucks.


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a 98 1500 with the 5.0l love the thing will push any you throw at it the only problem I've had plowing was tearing the frame horns where my unimount and tow hooks bolt up easy fix tho piece of C-channel welded to the bottom I like these so much I just bought a 98 2500 today with the 454 now I have all three 98 models love these trucks


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

My 98 is about to roll 400k miles. Replaced the engine at 274k because of a freeze issue. Cracked the block.

While it doesn't plow, I tow with it daily, and have been known to bury it in the mud up to the door handles.

Put the gussets on the frame, and run it. The newer trucks don't have anything on the C/K series trucks.


----------

